# Always bring a few extra sticks to "Cuban Night"...



## Hines (Jun 29, 2012)

For the ladies...


----------



## border bandit (Feb 26, 2012)

I have never seen ladies that good looking in my local b&m's. I have no idea where Ozark, MO is, but I will be looking into real estate there very soon.


----------



## Halen16 (Feb 17, 2012)

I am in!


----------



## buttstitches (Jun 3, 2012)

border bandit said:


> I have never seen ladies that good looking in my local b&m's. I have no idea where Ozark, MO is, but I will be looking into real estate there very soon.


This. I haven't seen ANY ladies PERIOD in the B&Ms I go to (besides employees) :redface:


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

Da fahq shop is that? I'm in the ozarks quite often.. Branson and what not.


----------



## nikonnut (Dec 4, 2011)

That's a fairly short drive for me! I'm so there!


----------



## Hines (Jun 29, 2012)

That's actually on the patio at Touch...its a restaurant that hosts several Cuban theme nights throughout the summer.


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

Hines said:


> That's actually on the patio at Touch...its a restaurant that hosts several Cuban theme nights throughout the summer.


That in Springfield bro?


----------



## nikonnut (Dec 4, 2011)

Well ladies or no that menu is to die for!


----------



## shakinghorizons (Aug 10, 2012)

I never see female customers (even though some claim they are!) at my b&m, but one of the employees is VERY lovely!


----------

